# Monsanto, Bayer seek answers to bee losses



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, why not? There's money to be made.


----------



## TNBeeLady (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks stevethebeeman for posting that article. Interesting read.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Good to see they are doing this. Long as it is some genuine research, not a publicity stunt.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

causes me to think about the summit or whatever they held last year. one representative of beekeeping was given time to speak for about 10 minutes the rest of the entire conference was a never ending parade of Monsanto or Bayer reps speaking on a never ending list of reasons they are not causing the problem.


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, I think it was Bayer or Monsanto that was recently giving away a free packet of wildflower seeds to "help the bees" with every can of bug spray they sold.....Truth is that the neonicotinoid-based insecticides have already made them over a billion dollars in profit and they're not going to give that up without a huge fight complete with lots of PR and spin-control....


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Chemical companies are running scared. They know they are in the wrong, and want to throw the beekeepers a bone. They don't want to stop selling there big money making chemical until someone makes them.


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

stevethebeeman said:


> Monsanto is hosting a "Bee Summit." Bayer AG is breaking ground on a "Bee Care Center." And Sygenta AG is funding grants for research into the accelerating demise of honeybees in the United States, where the insects pollinate fruits and vegetables that make up roughly a quarter of the American diet.
> http://www.nbcnews.com/business/monsanto-bayer-seek-answers-bee-losses-6C9996526


Ive been keeping bees for almost 30 yrs the last 10 have been a struggle trying to keep bees alive. Hope something can be done soon.


----------



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

Randy Oliver's Reflections On The Honeybee Health Summit Hosted By Monsanto: http://www.beeologics.com/wp-content/uploads/reflect_honeybee_summit-aug2013.pdf


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I think Bayer's bee care center is indeed a big publicity stunt. Our bee club had a speaker from bayer to talk. About 75 percent of his presentation was about what we as beekeepers are doing wrong. He mentioned the bee care center. Then went on to explain the new products to distribute the seeds with out coating residue causing issues. It wasn't a matter of not using the product, but more of simply off setting the contamination. He didn't really answer any questions when the group started to tear into him.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Daniel, the bee summit was this year back in May I think, and it was mostly outside parties talking. Only a billion, Bayer rakes in like 50 billion a year I think or maybe that's the entire parent company.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

The bees get taken out by the pesticides and the mites finish the colonies off.


----------

